# A Wahoo/Tuna/Mahi Day..!!



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What a great day Wednesday. It was just me running the boat along with Kevin Holladay and David C. We left my dock at 0700 headed to some deep drop spots SW of Pensacola Pass. When we reached over 500ft of water I decided to start trolling the rest of the way. We didn't make if far..!

About 15 minutes after lines in we had a double with 2 Wahoo. They were small but after the boat being kept at the dock so long with the windy days they went into the box. 

Another 10 minutes or so 2 billfish were tearing up my new Pakula lure. They jumped from one lure to the next and after a brief hookup with both after many dropbacks they both were gone. They next 2 hours it was Wahoo/YF Tuna and Dolphin. The total tally was 5 Wahoo, 2 Dolphin, 3 YF Tuna. The largest Wahoo was only 29 lbs. The Mahi were small. The YF Tuna were around 30 lbs. 3 times we had we had triple hookups. 

We did drop with the new Daiwa Bull 1000's and got a few Golden Tile and one Snowy Grouper 15lbs. They sure a big difference over my old Electramates..!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! Nice haul!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fish were on the bite in that area yesterday, nice work!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on a good day!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and pics. good to see some pelagics still out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. With the water temps staying where they are, we should have a longer seaon to the SE this year.


----------

